# Dating an MTD



## Rickster55 (Dec 11, 2017)

Any thoughts on year, make or model. Was repainted and all stickers painted over or removed.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Tecumseh ended in 2008? I', guessing this machine is a 2005 or 6


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

The engine numbers up by the electric start plug should be of help. As to just going by looks... I had one just like that in 1994. You'll need to remove those two long skinny screws to remove the plug to get the engine number


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

You'll probably have to date the Tecumseh Engine and assume something close to that.

The MTD data would have originally been kind of hidden on the belly pan, beneath the engine where the handles attach.

Looks to be about a 2002-2006.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Dating a MTD???? My girlfriend accuses me of dating all the snow blowers in my garage, But I'm only friends with the MTD's


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes 02-2005 seems about right. I had an 05 Yard Machine that looked the same. Same auger housing. Not sure how many years the same body was used.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

You’re dating an MTD? I bet she’s cold in bed.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

CO Snow said:


> You’re dating an MTD? I bet she’s cold in bed.


lol. i was thinking same thing cause of title in thread.
and to add to that thought 
........and im sure she blows real good


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

nah thats definitely a 90s model. tecumseh did away with that old style gas tank in the early 2000s and mtd started using brighter glossier colors as well.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

It looks just like my first snowblower a 1995 MTD Model 640F. This machine served me well for nearly 20 years before selling it, rust was becoming an issue. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Maybe those tires are original equipment and the sidewall bears a date of manufacture ?


----------



## Rickster55 (Dec 11, 2017)

Cardo111 - I think you nailed it. I checked the online manual for that model and the line art matches perfectly!


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

Dating an MTD would be good for a couple dates or a one night stand. For a long term relationship Id try to date Ariens.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> It looks just like my first snowblower a 1995 MTD Model 640F. This machine served me well for nearly 20 years before selling it, rust was becoming an issue. Best of luck with it.


Mine is a 1995. It originally looked exactly like that. A pretty decent machine.


----------



## York v45 (Dec 27, 2014)

The "dashboard" on my '92 is made from steel. Otherwise they are identical machines.
The '92 is still running strong, moving snow with the original Tec HSSK-50.


----------

